# After filezilla update, can't access website host

## ElleStone

Filezilla 3.7.3 was working just fine. 

Filezilla was recently updated to 3.12, and upon starting and trying to connect to my website hosting service, filezilla asked about security certifications, which I marked as trusted. But filezilla failed to connect to the hosting service. My apologies, I didn't write down the specific verbiage, but I think it just kept timing out.

I masked filezilla 3.12, copied over my old settings (the new filezilla had a new config file about security certifications), reinstalled filezilla 3.7.3, and was able to connect to the hosting service. So from my perspective the problem is at least temporarily solved (until I'm forced to update filezilla, if that ever happens). 

But I'd like to know if anyone else has updated filezilla and had a similar problem

(As an aside, how am I supposed to know whether the security certifications filezilla asked about were trustworthy? Maybe I should have said "no, don't trust them".)

Best,

Elle

----------

## miroR

No, I can not answer you question, but express my opinion on Filezilla, if I may.

(

Putting security upfront; anybody not considering sec first, is like a homeowner not keeping the keys to your home safe, in my view... 

I enployed terrible time to figure out the completely useless, and dangerous deployment of SPDY and HTTP2 in Firefox, and am still working on using Firefox without those:

SSL Decode & My Hard-Earned Advice for SPDY/HTTP2 in Firefox

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1029408.html

)

So, as you can see, I had my issues, and still have, with Firefox itself.

But I thought to suggest to you what I would do, if I needed some secure ftp program, I really would first look into this claim:

 *jhttps://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FileZilla wrote:*   

> However, there have been criticisms that SourceForge bundles malicious software with the application; and that FileZilla stores users' FTP passwords insecurely.

 

However, I use simple sftp, as ssh is not so broken as so many other things.

Regards!

----------

